# Lathe Bearings



## parvum (30 Jul 2010)

Hello all I've been a lurker for some time but I think this may be of use to those of us who refurb old machines. Having been traumatised by the quote for new bearings for a Union Jubilee by my local branch of BSL £75 for two albeit imperial ball races, I found Simply Bearings via google .They supplied both bearings, including postage and packing for £25 and delivered within 48 hrours, brilliant service. The old girl no longer sounds like a cement mixer and will be making designer firewood for another fifty years.


----------



## como (30 Jul 2010)

Hi parvum, welcome to the forum.


I need to change the bearings on my jubilee, do you have a part number for the replacement bearings?


----------



## parvum (31 Jul 2010)

Hi Como . The bearings are as follows:Head stock end LJ.1-1/8.2RS.EU This a single row rubber shielded bearing and and after fitting the bearing on the shaft I removed the inboard seal to allow grease from the screw down greaser to enter the bearing, but leaving the outer seal in place to protect from dust ingress.Tail stock bearing is NLJ1.1-1/8 this is double row self aligning bearing.If you have not done this replacement before, watch out for the double one on top of another grub screw fitting on the pulley wheel! I did not spot this for a while and could not understand why the spindle would not drift out. I also found it helpful to lap the spindle withe old headstock bearing and the rear bearing carrier/retainer to make a firm push fit rather than a hammer fit as this gives the bearing a fighting chance when fitting up on final assembley.Good luck and may your grub screws come out easily!

If you have'nt broken it you not hitting it hard enough.


regards parvum


----------



## como (31 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the info parvum, it's much appreciated  

How easy was it to remove your old bearings from the shaft? Did you need to use a bearing puller or do they just tap off?


----------



## parvum (31 Jul 2010)

Hi Como, The bearings in were quite tight and needed persuasion with a brass hammer, not recommended for putting the new ones on.You can leave the head stock bearing retainers in place , on mine the grub screw located in a very definate recess, so no adjustment. To get the spindle out you need to remove the grub screw in the bearing carrier on the out board end, the grub screws securing the pully wheel, again on mine this was in a definate recess and also seems to be a datum.The spindle is now only retained by the fit in the inner track of the front bearing and the bearing carrier on the outboard end and you should be able to gently drift the spindle out with front bearing attached. Watch out though for the pulley wheel binding on the shaft and then bashing the front bearing housing, this may deform or even break the pulley flange. Having got the spindle out the bearing can be tapped off as its scrap anyway. The rear bearing can be tapped out of its housig along with the carrier with a long drift through the front housing. The inner track of this bearing is a fairly tight fit on the bearing carrier and having got it off I lapped it to give a firm push fit, if you make it too slack a fit by this, a spot of loctite bearing fit will fix it. To refit the spindle put the new front bearing into its housing, hard up against the bearing retainer by tapping gently on the outer track only, then fit the spindle, not forgeting to put the pulley and belt on, it should push through the inner track until the back of the flange is hard against the inner race. Once the spindle is home,check that the step in the spindle is exactly in line with raised step on the edge of the bearing retainer in the rear housing, if it is not and it should be! loosen the grub screw push the bearing retainer a couple of mm towards the end of the spindle, ie outwards and use a decent steel (ie square ended) rule aligned on the housing, spindle step and edge ring to push it back into position , once thats done tighten the grub screw.Now fit the rear double row bearing in the housing until it is hard against the bearing retainer as per the front bearing.Now fit the bearing carrier onto the end of the spindle to align the grub screw with its hole in the spindle, first secure the pulley wheel to the spindle with its two piggy back grub screws, this will allow you to turn the spindle whilst holding the carrier to align the holes in the carrier and spindle . Depending on how tight the bearing carrier is in the inner race you might want to support the front end of spindle so that pushing the rear bearing carrier on does not merely push the spindle through front bearing, you should feel it all go up tight with the hole in he spindle aligning with the threaded hole in the bearing carrier. Once this is aligned fit the grub screw and adjust the belt. I hope this is useful, sorry its so long winded, but if any thing is unclear please feel free to contact me.

regards

Parvum


----------



## Syko (26 Dec 2012)

Just A tip on putting bearings in or spindles in bearings use the freezer it makes things a lot easier sometimes


----------



## BobSlade (23 Apr 2017)

Don't know if you guys are still on the forum, but I'm just restoring a Union Jubilee. I also have a second one for parts missing on my original purchase. Strange thing is, I now have both headstocks out and the outer headstock bearing on the first lathe is an RMS8 fitted directly to the spindle and the inner an RL9 fitting directly to the spindle.

The second lathe has an RL9 on the outer as well as the inner. The outer one has a bearing carrier for the RLS9 to fit on which then fits on to the spindle. Have you come across this please and any idea which one is correct?


----------



## Idle Mike (15 Jan 2018)

BobSlade":6d25ilgg said:


> Don't know if you guys are still on the forum, but I'm just restoring a Union Jubilee. I also have a second one for parts missing on my original purchase. Strange thing is, I now have both headstocks out and the outer headstock bearing on the first lathe is an RMS8 fitted directly to the spindle and the inner an RL9 fitting directly to the spindle.
> 
> The second lathe has an RL9 on the outer as well as the inner. The outer one has a bearing carrier for the RLS9 to fit on which then fits on to the spindle. Have you come across this please and any idea which one is correct?



Hi Bob,

Came across this thread and noticed your post. I'm currently embarking upon my own Jubilee restoration project and searching for replacement banjo and tool rests. Do you have any spare that you might want to sell?

Cheers,
Mike


----------

